# Help Setting up Surround Sound/Cox Cable/TV/PS3



## Brily67 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok- I need step by step, easy to understand directions. I just bought a Yamaha HTR-6230. I need to be able to connect this receiver to my plasma samsung, PS3 and cox HD cable box. what cables do i need and what needs to connect to what in order for all the sound and pictures to work right?

I researched some online and it looks like there is a problem with getting sound from PS3 (HDMI) through this receiver. Info says that this model doesnt do HDMI audio....doesn anyone know about this and how to fix it?

I am tired of listening to my boyfriend scream and cuss at the tv so any information would be helpful.

thanks!

:upset:


----------



## mattamy (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you tried running your HDMI straight to the tv and using the AV output to the receiver, if so you will just be using the red and white RCA plugs for the audio out to the receiver and the HDMI to the tv just for video, not sound.


----------

